# Dallas Mavericks vs Chicago Bulls



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (31-15) vs Chicago Bulls (22-22)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>

I was just putting this up early


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

These two teams played a great game back in December. Chicago has been playing well since then and so has Dallas. Howard and Finley seem to be getting there groove back. Stack is really making a strong case for 6th man of the year and I expect him to have a solid night once again. Dirk and Dampier will be Dirk and Dampier however Dampier had a hard time with Chandler and Curry. 

Terry wasn't the same player in that first game in December tho which is why i think he is the key player.

Dallas 103
Chicago 98
I expect a competitive game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Unlike Gambino, I think its gonna be a field day for the Mavs. The Bulls can't run with the top teams. I expect a blowout. I expect Finley to step up and JoHoward to play some good D on Deng. 

Dallas 113
Bulls 105


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im kinda worried about this game...lately weve been following decent wins with huge let down games...but I did say 11-2 for the month...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

Season series: Mavericks lead, 1-0

Key matchup

Eddie Curry vs. Erick Dampier: In his fourth year, the Bulls center has finally figured it out. Curry and Tyson Chandler were taken out of high school in 2001 and deemed to be the Bulls' future. It took a while, but both are producing nicely. Dampier has five double-doubles in a row, averaging 13 points, 16 rebounds in the streak.

About the Bulls

Was it fools' gold? The Bulls got all giddy about playoff possibilities when they went 18-4 from mid-December to late January. Now they have lost three in a row and are starting a daunting trip that goes to Houston and Minnesota after tonight.

Briefly: Rookie guard Ben Gordon, the third overall pick in the draft, has been splendid of late, averaging 24.3 points the last three games. ... Chicago is a good rebounding team and had four players get 10 or more boards in a recent win over New York. ... The Bulls were 11 games under .500 at 4-15. Only five teams in NBA history have rebounded to make the playoffs after being that far below .500, including Miami last season.

About the Mavericks

Going for three: Dirk Nowitzki has tossed in more than 30 points in the last two games, the first time since Dec. 2-4 he's had back-to-back 30-plus games. He has not had three straight such games this season. In the first meeting with the Bulls, he had one of his worst games, shooting 4-of-18. He did stroll to the free throw line enough to finish with 21 points.

Briefly: Jerry Stackhouse, who suffered a strained left groin muscle at Toronto, is expected to suit up, though his condition will be moni- tored at the shootaround this morning. ... In addition to doing other things well, Erick Dampier has only one turnover in his last five games.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas needs to be careful, we didn't take the (Baby) Bulls serious last time, and we ended up winning thanks to a shot with little under 3 seconds left to win (I think)

Dallas: 98
Chicago: 93

Closer than we think, but I see Stack taking and making a big shot later in the game.

Will be interesting to see Ben Gordon vs Devin Harris


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs 102

Bulls 93

The game will be closer than the score shows. But in the end the mavs will outshoot the Bulls. 

Watch out for big game from Ben Gordon!

Key stats: 

Damp: 9 points and 14 boards. 

Dirk: 23/11/4/2

Stack: 21 points



Gordon: 27 points


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 97
Chicago 91


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

The Bulls are a really good defensive team. And Chandler seems to play Dirk very well.

I think the key to this game will be the other guys (not Dirk). If Finley and Terry and Howard are making a reasonable percentage of thier shots than I think we win this game without too much trouble. However if they are playing Dirk tough and nobody else can step up than we might be in for another night where we say how do we lose to that team in our own building.

I have been saying that far too often this season.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Stack and Daniels is out for tonights game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

[email protected] these headbands that Dallas is wearing.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 14
Chicago 12
5:20 left in 1st
Decent start by Dallas. Playing some good D.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 23
Chicago 21
end of 1...good quarter. only flaw is the rebounding.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Decent half

Dirk is doing his thing

We really need Stack though!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We missed Stack badly.Can't believe i'm saying that. I cant wait till we get healthy. We would be soo much better. HOWEVER, it is a mute point if we dont rebound. We were outrebounded badly. Also the bench has to step up. We can't just rely on the starters to win games.

Howard Dunk
Harris layup
Dirk layup

those should have been 6 easy points right there. Convert them we wouldnt have been in the position to play catch up and we already had momentum at the time. When Howard missed that Dunk and Harris missed that layup, that gave the bulls some confidence. It showed in the 4th quarter. This was a huge loss because we head into a hard stetch of games.

I knew this game would be competitive.But we did not play well in the 2nd half not one bit.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow. Bulls have been playing good lately, but I thought the Mavs would put them in check. Deng with a big game for the Bulls, and I heard that the Mavs missed some easy shots. Mavs shot only 37 % from the field too. Dang..:no:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

As much as I want to get into an angry Dragsmke rant about how we're not beating the teams we're supposed to, etc., I realize we're still missing players. I'll reserve any labeling of this team until we're all healthy.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Unlike Gambino, I think its gonna be a field day for the Mavs. The Bulls can't run with the top teams. I expect a blowout. I expect Finley to step up and JoHoward to play some good D on Deng.
> 
> Dallas 113
> Bulls 105


...you came back after the game and edited the score? Nice.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> As much as I want to get into an angry Dragsmke rant about how we're not beating the teams we're supposed to, etc.,


You're <B>not supposed</b> to beat the Bulls anymore.

They are a good team.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:|


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn, 7 points from our bench, outrebounded by 16, 1 blocked shot, 37% FG

Pretty pathetic, is Stackhouse way more important than we thought


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes stackhouse is in my opinion the second most important on the team! Look what happens without him, we lose to the Bulls!! Last time we played the Bulls Stack didnt play either and we barely won. Finley and Terry cannot rebound!! Stack and Dirk carry this team, exspecially in crucial fourth quarters. I think we need to give him more credit its obvious!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Damn, 7 points from our bench, outrebounded by 16, 1 blocked shot, 37% FG
> 
> Pretty pathetic, is Stackhouse way more important than we thought


Yeah, he has become so imbedded in our offense. that he is now a keyrole. moreso than Jamison was last year. Stack has gotten comfertable playing his role that he is producing in every way the past couple weeks and most have been positive.


----------

